# Observation hive for class in October?



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

I am doing the same thing on October 8. I will place the frames in the OH in the morning and replace them late in the day or following morning. I don't think mid October weather will be too cold. I would place the OH in a warm we place if you have to keep it overnight.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

We have the same type of OH (Ulster-style) which we used to use at a Farmer's Market every weekend. We loaded it up in the morning and returned the frames to their full sized hive in the afternoon. Never had a problem.

I think that, as long as the hive you pull your frames from is a strong, healthy, and well-populated hive, you should not have a problem.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I can pull mine for a day and a half and put them back no problem. If this is something you will do with any regularity, you can add a QMP lure to the original hive and they will think the queen is still there. I've done that for 4 days, using the queen in the OH, and was able to put her back no problem. I do like to pick on smaller colonies when I am pulling my combs just because they would be more likely to accept the queen back.


----------



## BeePappy (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses, this eases my mind a bit. And I'll have to check into the QMP lure and adding that to the donor colony. We did have one occasion where the remaining bees built about 7 queen cells while she was out.


----------

